# New member with questions



## kzhorse (Dec 25, 2012)

I just picked this up this morning off of CL and would like some info if possible The carb will need a good cleaning but she did pop off with spray.
I am looking for make and model if anyone knows to get parts.
It apeares to be all original and complete but needs some work and a good cleaning.
The engine is a Lauson/Tecumseh Model # H35P 2303P Ser.# 0718736 so I am guessing a 1970 3-1/2 HP.


snow blower1 by kzhorse, on Flickr

snowblower3 by kzhorse, on Flickr

snowblower4 by kzhorse, on Flickr

snowblower5 by kzhorse, on Flickr

Thanks for looking,Scott


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

looks old as dirt....I love it. parts for it will be non existent but.. all the bearings , chains, linkages, sprockets etc will prob be generic where you can get them at places like grainger or rods and such that will be simple enough to make. with the exception of some shafts or augers.

Judging by most of my old stuff, get it running and it will only need oiling , de rusting and grease and paint.

Engine parts are available almost every where. I did just use pats small engine parts online and outdoor distributors inc to name 2. 

here is just a start for engine parts Tecumseh Parts Lists Tecumseh Engines Parts lists

I will need to do some more digging for that era motor, that carb is unfamiliar


----------



## LightBulb (Dec 22, 2012)

WOW! a true collector's item! Hey I want to race it against my "like new" entry level ARIENS Sno-Tek. So far all the ancient single speed Throwers I raced against were TWO or THREE times faster. (Vids coming)

see this vid of Sno Tek against a single stage
SINGLE STAGE blows circles around ARIENS Sno-Tek - YouTube


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, that is very cool! no idea what it is..
but based on the styling, its almost certainty early 1960's.



kzhorse said:


> The engine is a Lauson/Tecumseh Model # H35P 2303P Ser.# 0718736 so I am guessing a 1970 3-1/2 HP.


Tecumseh used 4-digit date codes..
the date code is this number lineup is most likely 2303P, which would mean the engine was assembled on "the 303rd day of a year ending in 2"..Which in this case is 95% likely to mean 1962.
Its not nearly modern enough to be 1972..everything about says "early 60's"..

So you probably have a 1962 _something_!
now we need to figure out what it is..
any other markings on it anywhere?
your photo "snowblower4" shows what might be a data tag! covered in dirt just below the engine..anything interesting there?

It has the look of an ancient Simplicity perhaps..but from that era, it could be almost anything..
the late 50's and early 60's were the "untamed wild west" days of snowblowers..probably 60 different companys made snowblowers for the booming suburban market..by the 70's it had settled down to the 10 or so well-known manufacturers we still recognize today..but the early 60's truly had some unique and rare machines!
check out Petes page for some examples:

http://www.gilsonsnowblowers.com/snowvintage.html#Showcase

Scot


----------



## kzhorse (Dec 25, 2012)

I never noticed the sticker,I did not have much time this morning before going to a christmas dinner so I will check it out when time allows.I bought it for the tank to use on a old mini bike but now I think I will keep it together and get it running.

Scott


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

tillotson updraft carb


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello kzhorse, welcome to SBF, hope you get it restored and running


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Blower*

Now that's one neat blower. Keep us in the loop on your efforts, it will be fun to see I'm sure.


----------



## kzhorse (Dec 25, 2012)

Well I found this as sscotsman spoted it so we know who made it now to find a model number.


snowblower6 by kzhorse, on Flickr


Scott


----------



## kzhorse (Dec 25, 2012)

cleaned the carb and she runs good and everything seems to work proper. Took me alittle bit to figure out how to engage the blower never seen a foot lever for that.Now what would be the proper paint color and does anybody have a period correct recoil for this?


snowblower11 by kzhorse, on Flickr

snowblower13 by kzhorse, on Flickr

snowblower10 by kzhorse, on Flickr


Scott


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks like it started life with the Simplicity orange just going by the paint under the raised spout. Engine was probably painted to match and looks to be original, but I'm far from being the expert. Just going from memory.
Happy you got it up and running! It sure is an unusual looking beast. If I were you before the cosmetics are done I'd sure go over it with a fine tooth comb as they say. Np point in painting it up real purty and the old girl about ready to give up the ghost. Being a single stage there really shouldn't be much to go wrong though. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

kzhorse said:


> Well I found this as sscotsman spoted it so we know who made it now to find a model number.
> 
> 
> snowblower6 by kzhorse, on Flickr
> ...


Very cool!
I thought it looked like a Simplicity! 

So its a 1962 Simplicity..
Doing some googling, it looks like 1962 was the first year Simplicity made snow blowers! it is probably a "1962 Simplicity "Snow Away" snowblower"..
("Snow Away" would be the model name..it probably doesn't have a model number.)
that is from:
Snow Blower History - Snow Blowers at Jacks

Quite the unusual relic! 

Scot
*
*


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Here are some photos of a 1963 Simplicity:

1963 Simplicity Snow Blower; 6HP Briggs & Stratton Motor, 19"... - Repocast.com®

Yep..yours is definitely a 1962 Simplicity..no question.
Scot


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

Did a bit of google checking on Simplicity snowblower history. Seems they started making snowblower atachments, for their 2 wheel garden tractors in 1955. In 1961, they introduced a one piece walk behind snowblower. 

I found a 1967 owners manual on ebay, that covers the 4 hp and 6 hp models. Pics on the cover show the 6hp model, with the same gas tank, as your uniit. The 4hp model no longer has the large gas tank. May have been a design change by 1967.

Vintage Simplicity 1967 4HP 6hp Sno Away Snow Thrower Instructions Manual | eBay

John


----------



## kzhorse (Dec 25, 2012)

Well here it is in all its glory,Dont laugh my first video.





 

Scott


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Lauson as Tecumseh - a part of the Tecumseh Power Division*









In January, 1956; Lauson was purchased by Tecumseh and was reorganized as part of the Tecumseh Power Division. Unlike the Hart-Carter purchase in 1941 however, Tecumseh dismantled the Lauson Manufacturing Company corporate infrastructure and replaced it and Lauson Upper Management with new Tecumseh policies, practices, and personnel. By 1958, Tecumseh had retired most of the Lauson Manufacturing Company products and replaced them with their own updated products, though many of these new products were still labeled “Lauson”. The Tecumseh Power Division used the Lauson trademark to transition public awareness from the well known Lauson trademark to the new Tecumseh trademark and gradually the old Lauson name faded away until it became a forgotten memory.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow that runs pretty good for it's age...if a 60's!!!


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

I would try persian orange for a 62 Simplicity!!!....

City Farmer on My Tractor Forum found this on some other site a ways back.

For Products Built from 1961 through 1976
"Persian Orange" (Usually called Persian Orange#2)
--PPG DAR60396
--DuPont 29047
"Allis Chalmers Cream"
--DuPont 29049
--TISCO TP270

The following are still available from Simplicity. I have listed the Simplicity Quart part numbers:

For 1977 thru Early Model Year 1985 Products
"Simplicity Orange 1685037 >>>superceded 1685591SM
"White" 1685032

For Products Built 12/1/85 thru 7/1/88.
"Classic Orange" 1685560
"White" 1685032

For Products Built 7/1/88 thru 8/1/89.
"Powder Orange" 1685591
"White" 1685032

For Products Built After 8/1/89.
"Deep Orange" 1685612
"White" 1685032


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

The Cream (DuPont 29049 or TISCO TP270) would be for the rims and upper part of chute!!!


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is a great restoration of a 69 Simp Sno Away
Great Music too!!! Might give you some ideas.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

*SIMPLICITY
SINGLE STAGE* This Simplicity Single stage is said to come from 1951. I have pictures of the engine ID plate and it seems to check out. What is special about this machine is that the first snowblower I ever ran, around 1970 was a latter version of this model, perhaps from the mid 1960s. By then the engine had the familiar engine shroud and the big S on the chute.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

That pic above was from Gilsonsnoblowers.com Pete's Vintage showcase.


----------



## kzhorse (Dec 25, 2012)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> *SIMPLICITY*
> *SINGLE STAGE* This Simplicity Single stage is said to come from 1951. I have pictures of the engine ID plate and it seems to check out. What is special about this machine is that the first snowblower I ever ran, around 1970 was a latter version of this model, perhaps from the mid 1960s. By then the engine had the familiar engine shroud and the big S on the chute.


I wounder if he got his dates wrong,Everything I read tells me that the first year for a Simplicity snow blower was 1962.Maybe it has a 1961 engine for a 1962 model year blower.


Scott


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Its not 1951, most definitely not.
whoever said 1951 was simply mistaken..its probably a 1962. (or '63 or near that time)
No one made snowblowers like that in 1951.
In the early to mid 1950's both Ariens and Simplicity made snowblower attachments for their existing rototiller models, the Ariens one looked like this:










But it wasnt until the early 60's that they both came with "stand alone" walk behind snowblowers..the one in the photo above could be a 1962, same as Scott's machine.

It really wasnt until the early 60's that the walk-behind snowblower, as we know it was today, was first developed.

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Probably the earliest snowblowers of the "traditional/modern" design were the Toro snow-hound of the late 1950's..I think they first came out in '58 or '59:










And the Snowbird, by George Manufacturing (the originator of "Let George Do It"), 
also 1958:










(those photos above aren't necessarily the exact first model year, but they are close)
(I really want to find an early Snowbird to restore! 

Then Ariens first came out with their "stand alone" sno-thro in 1960,
after having the rototiller snowblower attachment since '55 or so:










And it looks like we now know Simplicity was 1962.
Then other brands came out in quick succession through the remainder of the 60's..

Scot


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

sscotsman, Do you think Pete(@Gilson site) meant 61???
Maybe he hit a typo??? Seems way to early to me as well..


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> sscotsman, Do you think Pete(@Gilson site) meant 61???
> Maybe he hit a typo??? Seems way to early to me as well..


I suspect that whoever sent Pete that photo for his webpage was the one who said 1951, because Pete said "This Simplicity Single stage _is said to_ come from 1951"..So probably someone just told him that, and not being familiar with early Simplicitys, he just wrote down what he was told..
thats my guess anyway..

But its very obvious it's not a 1951..We have quite a bit of data that proves that without a doubt...its clearly an early 60's model.

Scot


----------



## kzhorse (Dec 25, 2012)

I have this comming from E-Bay at least it will have the correct recoil.


$T2eC16dHJHIE9nysfBj6BQm,wr)m,g~~60_57 by kzhorse, on Flickr



Scott


----------



## kzhorse (Dec 25, 2012)

I also found this on E-Bay I will know more when it arrives but it looks like the same model.And if it is looks like there was no belt guard on this one.


23SnoAway by kzhorse, on Flickr


Scott


----------



## kzhorse (Dec 25, 2012)

Ha couple ice weekends so I started tearing it down some and cleaning it up and started painting.


0120031520 by kzhorse, on Flickr


Scott


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice! looks great!









Scot


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks very nice. That paint job makes it look like a new machine. Are you going to do some work on the handles


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Gosh I love these before and after pictures. That looks really good.


----------



## kzhorse (Dec 25, 2012)

Yea the handles and gear drive are next,I need to round up some cotter pins before I tear it apart that and get some cold galv.spray for the rods and controlls.I would like new grips also but I cant find them in white,The little one for for/rev is missing.I was going to build a belt guard but no where in the manual does it show one or have a part number for it so unless it becomes a issue with snow I will leave it as is.


Scott


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks good. If it ever snows again take a pic of it working for us.


----------



## bbaugh66 (Jul 28, 2014)

kzhorse said:


> I just picked this up this morning off of CL and would like some info if possible The carb will need a good cleaning but she did pop off with spray.
> I am looking for make and model if anyone knows to get parts.
> It apeares to be all original and complete but needs some work and a good cleaning.
> The engine is a Lauson/Tecumseh Model # H35P 2303P Ser.# 0718736 so I am guessing a 1970 3-1/2 HP.
> ...


Hi Scott,

I just purchsed this exact snow blower on an ebay auction yesterday for $28. So I googled info to find out more about it and found this thread. Perfect! I bid for it really just for the engine as I have two of these early Lauson/Tecumseh engines with this funky Tillotson carb. I'm restoring one of these engines that I'm particularly fond of with a waffle-like recoil cover and I have been procrastinating messing this this carb until I had some spares for parts in case I break something. Have you or anyone reading this ever come across more info on it? Or a rebuild kit? It's real complicated looking. I have scoured the internet looking for anything I can on this carb and haven't really found much. Any help would be great! Anyway, I'm leaning on restoring this snow blower now after I've seen what beautiful work some of you have done. And I need a snow blower anyway. LOL


----------



## lostintime (Feb 22, 2015)

*1961 Simplicity*

I bought a Simplicity blower in December this year , i have used it to clean off my drive way and so far it has worked great. I did have to clean the carburetor out and i need a carburetor kit any ides ? do you know the plug and points gap? so far i have not found any information on it.


----------



## lostintime (Feb 22, 2015)

*1961 Simplicity*

I bought a Simplicity blower in December this year , i have used it to clean off my drive way and so far it has worked great. I did have to clean the carburetor out and i need a carburetor kit any ides ? do you know the plug and points gap? so far i have not found any information on it.


----------

